# 2011 Opponent Preview: Penn State Nittany Lions



## Jason Svoboda

*



*

*Penn State Nittany Lions *
NCAA Designation: Division I FBS
Conferece: Big Ten
Website: School | Athletics | Football

Nickname: Nittany Lions
Colors: Blue and White
Stadium (Capacity): Beaver Stadium (107,282)
Stadium Surface: Natural Grass
Offensive Formation: Multiple
Defensive Formation: Multiple
Lettermen Returning/Lost: 42/18
Starters Returning/Lost: 16/8

*2010 Record:* 7-6 (4-4)

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 297pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=395><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 67pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3254" width=89><COL style="WIDTH: 96pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 4681" width=128><COL style="WIDTH: 67pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3254" span=2 width=89><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: black; WIDTH: 67pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=20 width=89>*Date*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: black; WIDTH: 96pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 width=128>*Opponent*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: black; WIDTH: 67pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 width=89>*Outcome*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: black; WIDTH: 67pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 width=89>*Record*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl63 height=20>9/4/2010</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Youngstown State</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">W 44-14</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl64>1-0 (0-0)</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl63 height=20>9/11/2010</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">at Alabama</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">L 24-3</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl64>1-1 (0-0)</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl63 height=20>9/18/2010</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Kent State</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">W 24-0</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl64>2-1 (0-0)</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl63 height=20>9/25/2010</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Temple</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">W 22-13</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl64>3-1 (0-0)</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl63 height=20>10/2/2010</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">at Iowa</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">L 24-3</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl64>3-2 (0-1)</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl63 height=20>10/9/2010</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Illinois</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">L 33-13</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl64>3-3 (0-2)</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl63 height=20>10/23/2010</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">at Minnesota</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">W 33-21</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl64>4-3 (1-2)</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl63 height=20>10/30/2010</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Michigan</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">W 41-31</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl64>5-3 (2-2)</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl63 height=20>11/6/2010</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Northwestern</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">W 35-21</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl64>6-3 (3-2)</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl63 height=20>11/13/2010</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">at Ohio State</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">L 38-14</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl64>6-4 (3-3)</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl63 height=20>11/20/2010</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Indiana</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">W 41-24</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl64>7-4 (4-3)</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl63 height=20>11/27/2010</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Michigan State</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">L 28-22</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl64>7-5 (4-4)</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl63 height=20>1/1/2011</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Florida (Outback)</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">L 37-24</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl64>7-6 (4-4)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*2011 Football Schedule*

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 297pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=395><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 67pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3254" width=89><COL style="WIDTH: 96pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 4681" width=128><COL style="WIDTH: 67pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3254" span=2 width=89><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: black; WIDTH: 67pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl66 height=20 width=89>*Date*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: black; WIDTH: 96pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl66 width=128>*Opponent*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: black; WIDTH: 67pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl66 width=89></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: black; WIDTH: 67pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl66 width=89></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=20>9/3/2011</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Indiana State</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=20>9/10/2011</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Alabama</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=20>9/17/2011</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">at Temple</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=20>9/24/2011</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Eastern Michigan</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=20>10/1/2011</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">at Indiana</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=20>10/8/2011</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Iowa</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=20>10/15/2011</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Purdue</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=20>10/22/2011</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">at Northwestern</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=20>10/29/2011</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Illinois</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=20>11/12/2011</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">Nebraska</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=20>11/19/2011</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">at Ohio State</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0" class=xl65 height=20>11/26/2011</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0">at Wisconsin</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Head Coach:* Joe Paterno (401-134-3, 46th Season)

*Assistant Coaches:* Dick Anderson, Tom Bradley, Kermit Buggs, Galen Hall, Larry Johnson, Bill Kenney, Jay Paterno, John Thomas, Ron Vanderlinden


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Will never pick against the Sycamores in a poll, but I really feel the Trees come surprisingly close on this one with a very respectable game.  Assuming no injuries from Happy Valley the Sycamores will take out their frustration on Butler the following week.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Sycamore Proud said:


> Will never pick against the Sycamores in a poll, but I really feel the Trees come surprisingly close on this one with a very respectable game.  Assuming no injuries from Happy Valley the Sycamores will take out their frustration on Butler the following week.



Having a hard time understanding why people "never" pick against their team? Maybe they think that's bad karma? Shows your not a real fan? I'm not sure - it's one thing to think they have a chance to win, it's another thing to think they will win. To each his own...

I'm a reasonable person, I don't think the Sycamores will win this game thus I picked them to lose. It's like me picking the Sycamores to get beat by Syracuse in the big dance... With that said I will be going to the Penn State game and really looking forward to a great game. I think the Sycamores will play them tough. 

Penn State 42
Indiana State 27


----------



## bent20

Only chance we have to win is if Fouch and the offense come out firing and stay consistent and our D can hold them. Penn State doesn't have the greatest offense, so it's possible. I've said all along though that if we can compete in this game I'll be happy. I've been saying that since we were in the middle of the losing streak and hoping Miles could turn it around. I'm confident we will at least do that.


----------



## landrus13

Isu 21
psu 17


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I would be ecstatic if we won the first half.  The second half is usually when the difference in number of scholies shows up and the BCS team goes off, as the FCS guys are totally worn out.  I wouldn't expect a win, but a close first half would be a good thing...:wordyo:

Keep it within 20 and it's a great showing!!!


----------



## bent20

IndyTreeFan said:


> I would be ecstatic if we won the first half.  The second half is usually when the difference in number of scholies shows up and the BCS team goes off, as the FCS guys are totally worn out.  I wouldn't expect a win, but a close first half would be a good thing...:wordyo:
> 
> Keep it within 20 and it's a great showing!!!



Agreed. Youngstown State played them tough for a half last year and we played Cincinnati tough for a half last year. Get through that first half and anything is possible.


----------



## XTreeXC

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> With that said I will be going to the Penn State game and really looking forward to a great game. I think the Sycamores will play them tough.
> 
> Penn State 42
> Indiana State 27



That's a very reasonable prediction for the score.  I would envision ISU hanging tough for a while (as Youngstown State did last year) but, realistically, this isn't going to be Appalachian State beating Michigan.  Joe Paterno is the ultimate sportsman and class act, so the game won't get out of hand unless the Sycamores can't stop Penn State's third-stringers late in the game.

I think you will enjoy Happy Valley if you take full advantage of being there.  My missus is a Penn State alum, so I've seen many football games at Beaver Stadium.  The tailgating atmosphere is as good as it gets, and the football fans are great.  Don't ask for trouble, and you won't find any.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

XTreeXC said:


> I think you will enjoy Happy Valley if you take full advantage of being there.  My missus is a Penn State alum, so I've seen many football games at Beaver Stadium.  The tailgating atmosphere is as good as it gets, and the football fans are great.  Don't ask for trouble, and you won't find any.



Thanks XC, I am really looking forward to it! Love this, "don't ask for trouble and you won't find any". Do I come across as someone would go looking for trouble? Should be fun!


----------



## XTreeXC

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Do I come across as someone would go looking for trouble? Should be fun!



Ha!  Sorry, I didn't mean it to sound personal.  It was just a word to Trees fans in general who are making the trip.  When you're only a small percentage of 50,000 tailgaters and 107,000 fans in the stadium, it's inevitable that you'll encounter the dozen or so local rednecks (who never even went to PSU) and rowdy students who've been drinking for two days prior to the game.

Those types might give you a little grief (although I've never witnessed it myself) and should be ignored.  The other several thousand Penn Staters you see will probably be pretty nice and respect the fact that you drove 10 hours to support your team.

State College is a fun town; you'll enjoy it.  If you like ice cream, you gotta hit The Creamery on campus.


----------



## BigBlue79

Im gonna say I believe we can win....just because it feels so good to believe in something when most people say it is not possible....so who will win....who cares...I BELIEVE the sycamores can pull it out and i don't care if I am the only sycamore (i know I won't be) fan at the game...if our fans can raise expectations of our kids maybe it will spark something...we all know how important fan support it....and will the sycamores believe in themseleves to win this game...don't know but I am not going to be the one to help them doubt themselves...it doesn't feel good when your own support expects you to lose....the players already know the odds are against them and the stats and the numbers of schollies...they don't need us to do that....they need for a fan base to put some faith in them....it is not about picking the right team to win so you can show everybody you are the sports genius....it is about putting your faith in a system that you want to see prosper...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BigBlue79 said:


> Im gonna say I believe we can win....just because it feels so good to believe in something when most people say it is not possible....so who will win....who cares...I BELIEVE the sycamores can pull it out and i don't care if I am the only sycamore (i know I won't be) fan at the game...if our fans can raise expectations of our kids maybe it will spark something...we all know how important fan support it....and will the sycamores believe in themseleves to win this game...don't know but I am not going to be the one to help them doubt themselves...it doesn't feel good when your own support expects you to lose....the players already know the odds are against them and the stats and the numbers of schollies...they don't need us to do that....they need for a fan base to put some faith in them....it is not about picking the right team to win so you can show everybody you are the sports genius....it is about putting your faith in a system that you want to see prosper...


 
Amen.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Just another thing to take into consideration. Will Penn State be looking past us at all knowing they have Alabama the very next week? They lost to Alabama last year 24-3, so I'd imagine they will be using a lot of prep time for the Crimson Tide.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason Svoboda said:


> Just another thing to take into consideration. Will Penn State be looking past us at all knowing they have Alabama the very next week? They lost to Alabama last year 24-3, so I'd imagine they will be using a lot of prep time for the Crimson Tide.



Valid point!  Would be a shame wouldn't it?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BigBlue79 said:


> they need for a fan base to put some faith in them...



Well speaking for myself only, I feel like driving to the game is putting a heck of a lot of faith in them and the entire program. I can tell you one thing is for sure, I wouldn't have made this drive 3 to 5 years ago - I think the Sycamores will play well and I'm looking forward to the game. But the outcome of the game doesn't have anything to do with me or anyone on this forum. What I say is totally irrelevant to the outcome of the game. 

Also - I know it happens from time to time, but I don't buy into the theory that teams get looked past. Really for 2 reasons: 

1. If my team beats a team that they were not supposed to beat, then I don't want any damn excuses, the team that wins is the team that wins. I think it sets up the underdog for a slap in the face in the event that we pull the impossible. 

2. When you step on the field or floor whatever it is, the last thing on the mind of players is what/who they play the next week. 

Just my thoughts - everyone is different and I say if some of you really think that the Sycamores are going to win, then that's great and your entitled to your opinion. I just like to be realistic, I think thinking/expecting/believing the Sycamores will win is unrealistic.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I just like to be realistic, I think thinking/expecting/believing the Sycamores will win is unrealistic.



Unlike the game two weeks later (Western Kentucky), in which I suspect most of us will be expecting a W...:wordyo:


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ITF much more reasonable to expect that to happen. Sorry, Indiana State has come a long way - I am not going to go on the record to say we've come far enough to beat the likes of Penn State.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Well speaking for myself only, I feel like driving to the game is putting a heck of a lot of faith in them and the entire program. I can tell you one thing is for sure, I wouldn't have made this drive 3 to 5 years ago - I think the Sycamores will play well and I'm looking forward to the game. But the outcome of the game doesn't have anything to do with me or anyone on this forum. What I say is totally irrelevant to the outcome of the game.
> 
> Also - I know it happens from time to time, but I don't buy into the theory that teams get looked past. Really for 2 reasons:
> 
> 1. If my team beats a team that they were not supposed to beat, then I don't want any damn excuses, the team that wins is the team that wins. I think it sets up the underdog for a slap in the face in the event that we pull the impossible.
> 
> 2. When you step on the field or floor whatever it is, the last thing on the mind of players is what/who they play the next week.
> 
> Just my thoughts - everyone is different and I say if some of you really think that the Sycamores are going to win, then that's great and your entitled to your opinion. I just like to be realistic, I think thinking/expecting/believing the Sycamores will win is unrealistic.



Totally agree with point 1.

Partially agree with point 2.  It's not so much with the game itself as it is the preparation for the game--both mental and physical.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Sycamore Proud said:


> Totally agree with point 1.
> 
> Partially agree with point 2.  It's not so much with the game itself as it is the preparation for the game--both mental and physical.



Fair point.


----------



## XTreeXC

BigBlue79 said:


> Im gonna say I believe we can win....they need for a fan base to put some faith in them....



I'll concede that I believe in the possibilty that Indiana State *can *win.  Pardon the cliche, but that's why they play the games, right? That said, I won't be shamed into predicting that our Trees *will *win the game.  


Do I want Indiana State to win?  Heck, yes!  Can you imagine the bragging rights I'd have at home if my lil' ol' Sycamores beat my wife's mighty Nittany Lions?!


Will I be rooting for ISU to win?  Obviously, yes.


Do I think ISU *can *win?  Anything is possible.


But do I think ISU *will *win?  Realistically, no.
Does the last point make me a worse Sycamore fan or Indiana State alum?  No, not to any reasonable person.


----------



## BigBlue79

Well..I'm not arguing and I understand we are some die hard sycamore fans on here....all I'm saying is that it seems wierd to say...I believe you can win but I don't think you will.....that seems contradictory...if you don't think I will win then you must doubt that I can....don't want to start a play on words but hopefully I am explaining that right....anyway...let's say everybody on here said...Indiana state can beat penn state and leave it at that....who cares about being right about predicting the winner...or who cares about having the most logical explanation of the game....I would rather encourage 60 kids who are going to travel to penn state and have a lifetime experience and believe in them to help them believe in themselves than to worry about people thinking i'm crazy for thinking an fcs team can beat an fbs team....anybody who played football knows how much of it is mental and when a team believes in itself it can do amazing things...and is it so crazy to think that it can happen...it has happened a numerous amount of times....big upsets happen and it starts with believing in yourself....I'm going to help these young men do that....They can win and I honestly know that and believe that....your logic may prove you right...but belief pulls the best out in people....take your pick


----------



## IndianaState45

I believe in the trees!!!


----------



## BigBlue79

Yeah...that's what I'm talking about....I hate losing...but the only thing i hate worse...is expecting to lose...


----------



## IndianaState45

BigBlue79 said:


> Yeah...that's what I'm talking about....I hate losing...but the only thing i hate worse...is expecting to lose...



Last year's team ran with Cincy. The 01 team BEAT EMU. The 02 team was within 2 points of Ball State and I think the 05 or 06 team put up a lot of points on Purdue. As good as this team is looking I fully expect a great game and am calling for a FBS shocker to go down in Happy Valley. Trees win 31-28


----------



## BigBlue79

these things happen alot...they can't play against the name...penn state...they have to play the man across from them...im with ya 45


----------



## Fridae00

As the parent of an incoming freshman, I have found this site very helpful in all things Sycamore Football. The main reason my son chose ISU over some larger schools was the connection he felt with the coaching staff and players he met on his visit to Terre Haute. He also liked the winning attitude of all involved. It was this winning attitude that turned around the Sycamore football program, and it's the same attitude that will propel them into an even more successful season this fall. He's been here this summer, along with many, many players, conditioning, lifting and working out. The players' work ethics are amazing. Bigger, faster, stronger; and mentally tough. Don't know about you all, but it sure sounds like a winning combonation to me, no matter who is on the other side of the line, or how big the stadium....


----------



## Bally #50

Fridae00 said:


> As the parent of an incoming freshman, I have found this site very helpful in all things Sycamore Football. The main reason my son chose ISU over some larger schools was the connection he felt with the coaching staff and players he met on his visit to Terre Haute. He also liked the winning attitude of all involved. It was this winning attitude that turned around the Sycamore football program, and it's the same attitude that will propel them into an even more successful season this fall. He's been here this summer, along with many, many players, conditioning, lifting and working out. The players' work ethics are amazing. Bigger, faster, stronger; and mentally tough. Don't know about you all, but it sure sounds like a winning combonation to me, no matter who is on the other side of the line, or how big the stadium....


Fridae, nice to hear those kind of comments anytime but they are even more exciting coming into a season like this year and coming from a player's family. Yes our expectations are high but frankly, so much of winning is the mental attitude of the players. Personally I am very optimistic about this season and much of it will depend on how the season starts in Happy Valley. Ironically, today I am 90 minutes south of State College visiting my hometown in Western PA. 

Walked into a gas station here today wearing one of my many Indiana State hats today and the clerk said, is that the team opening the season for Penn State this fall? I was very proud to give him a resounding YES~

Bring 'em on!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hot rumor for Penn State QB competition: Indiana State game to decide starter.

http://blog.pennlive.com/pasports/2011/08/penn_state_football_quarterback_battle.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Backup tailback was reinstated.

http://www.philly.com/philly/sports/colleges/penn_state/128501358.html


----------



## Syc70

Big Ten Network lists both PSU vs Indiana State and MTSU vs Purdue as live at 12:00.  Any way to know which feed we will get in Indiana?


----------



## Bally #50

I can speak for Dish Network. They will play one on their designated channel and the other on an alternate channel. They will both be televised simultaneously.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Depth Chart Released: http://www.gopsusports.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/082911aad.html


----------



## PSU_Lions_84

Hail, Sycamore Nation!

Can't wait for 2011 CFB to start, and am looking forward to Saturday's game. First, for those of you making the trek to Happy Valley, I hope you find your visit enjoyable (but not rewarding!). 

Don't know much about your team, other than you are getting some attention from the pollsters -- always a good thing and a sign that a team is to be reckoned with. As for Penn State, many of us are eager to see the Lions defense return. Last year was a down year -- lots of youth and injuries -- but we have high expectations this season, esp. from the back seven. We feel we deserve the "Linebacker U" title, and this year's backers should be tough and plentiful -- it looks like we have six-eight guys to rotate through the three spots.

Many of us also believe that the QB "controversy" is not that big a deal. While it seems folks are split 50-50 between Bolden and McGloin, everyone hopes there is significant improvement, regardless of who is taking the snaps. We've lost ou all-time leading rusher (Royster) but are excited by Redd, Beachum, and Dukes. (Green will stay in the doghouse for awhile yet.) The WR corps looks strong -- IF the QB can deliver. The O-line is gelling -- I hope they are ready for you guys.

Our one kicker is in the doghouse, too, but it appears a couple other guys are stepping up. We have a freshman kicker named Ficken; we have been having lots of fun with his name, but hope he delivers on the field.

That's a quick overview of the Lions; hope it whets your appetite for Saturday's game. There is lots more at blackshoesdiaries.com -- feel free to drop by.

Again, best wishes for a great visit and game. This year is Penn State's 125th playing football, and there is a chance it's JoePa's last season (hope NOT!!!!) so you are a part of our history.

Thanks for letting me visit here.

84


----------



## Eleven

Really nice article that Todd Golden linked to via Twitter - about our two quarterbacks..

http://www.ydr.com/psu/ci_18798695


----------



## goindystate

I think he posted another link on twitter to a different article about ISU. I am sure there are plenty out there in the Pennsylvania newspapers this week. 

That was a great article about Glass and Fouch though! 

FINALLY football is here! 

Sounds like Golden will have an ISU football preview section in Friday's Trib Star. So be sure to pick one up.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Eleven said:


> Really nice article that Todd Golden linked to via Twitter - about our two quarterbacks..
> 
> http://www.ydr.com/psu/ci_18798695



Very nice article.  Well worth the time.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Eleven said:


> Really nice article that Todd Golden linked to via Twitter - about our two quarterbacks..
> 
> http://www.ydr.com/psu/ci_18798695



Good article. However Fouch transferred in after the 33 game losing streak ended.


----------



## Eleven

From the following article:

http://www.yurasko.net/wfy/2011/08/blue-white-roundtable-penn-state-vs-indiana-state.html



> Predictons:
> Bolden gets the start. Paterno coaches from the box. Silas Redd rushes for over 100 yards. The new jerseys won’t look as good as the old ones. The student section will never fill up. Guido D’Elia will dumb down the gameday experience more. The drum major will land both flips. Glen Mason will mention his misses the last blue sapphire during the telecast. Indiana State alumn Larry Bird will be mentioned at least twice during the telecast. Paterno’s future will be speculated on. Penn State will win 44-10.


----------



## goindystate

this game would be really fun if it turns into the same type of game that ISU had when they last played at Purdue. If anyone remembers that game ISU actually scored like 35 points and had a shot to be leading at the half.


----------



## IndianaState45

Or the Eastern Michigan game in 01 which ISU won.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Eleven said:


> From the following article:
> 
> http://www.yurasko.net/wfy/2011/08/blue-white-roundtable-penn-state-vs-indiana-state.html



Larry Bird mentions over/under at 2?

I'll take the over. :imslow:


----------



## Sycamore Proud

TH_Sycamore12 said:


> Larry Bird mentions over/under at 2?
> 
> I'll take the over. :imslow:



No way it's under.


----------

